# targeting certain locations



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i target certain sites that are close to my existing customers, some of these sites i have been at for 4 and 5 years, usually bidding against the same guy who has done it forever, which is fine with me, and i assume others do the same........how long have you targeted a location for snow services and eventually gained the account?(assuming there are many that are still ongoing)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I too have targeted the same places. The key I think is not to seem desperate to get them. I just submit my bids like other companies do. I limit competing against other contractors. If there is a call for bids then I submit. Often in this area a onwer will stay with a contractor even if another bid is lower. So I am sure that my accounts take bids against mine I have lost only a couple over the years so I must be doing something right.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It just depends on the location ,that will determine how many times I will bid on properties that are close by. If you lose the one your plowing you may not continue to bid the properties near it any more.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

grandview;1035874 said:


> It just depends on the location ,that will determine how many times I will bid on properties that are close by. If you lose the one your plowing you may not continue to bid the properties near it any more.


ditto... been all too tempting to come in low because your right next door already.

Next thing you know, a manager change or something comes up and you lose your long-time money maker.

Then you are stuck driving to a marginal account or passing on it.

What's worse is if you come in lower to get a nearby account, and then they talk to each other... not good.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I've "staked out" sites for years, every season if I do not win the bid I ask the MGR why? Common answers are price, one said we felt you were too big and a small(3acre lot)lot like ours might not get the attention we feel we need, I educated them to the size and number of other stops on that route and ended up signing snow and maintenance right after the winter. Bottom line, never drop prices to the point where you can't see your desired profit, no matter how conveinient location wise or how badly you want it. I also roll through the places I lost for price reasons, this way you learn the "true expectations" of a site, which are often somewhat different than what you see in the RFP or may pick up on how someone else is doing things cheaper. I have learned much watching competition. My favorite answer to my question of why didn't we win your bid question is when people tell me they have some loyalty to their existing contractor and that even though my price was slightly better they're not going to make a change........Those are the ones I really watch going forward, I stop in once in a while to say HI and keep my face in their heads, ask for project work bid oppurtunities, these are the kind of clients I want, and I make sure to tell them so, I always say something like, you're the kind of business I'd like to have, and I respect your choice in being loyal to your contractor, but please keep me in mind for next season or any other needs you may have that you feel I might be able to help you with. I part by saying that if they feel the need to make a change or have any extra work over and above contracted snow or maintenance services I'd be glad to have the chance to earn the same loyalty they extend to others.

I hate losing bids, but it happens, I can't help but feel good to hear there is still come loyalty out there, in a world where more and more it's a money thing and salesmenship counts for less and less it is nice to see sometimes.


----------

